# What happened to inshore power boats????



## Enrico Gonzalez (Oct 19, 2016)

Does anyone know what happened to Inshore Power Boats (IPB)? Their website has been taken down and I wanted to know more information about why they stopped production and what’s going to happen to their molds, specifically the IPB 15 (the old shipoke 15).


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

From my understanding is a good company bought them out and they are still being produced .


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Bonefish Boatworks bought them and then sold them off 9 months or so ago. I am not quite sure what happened to the molds but rumor has it that they went to Mangrove Bay. I was bummed when Ron told me they stopped producing the IPB line. I love my boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Isn't that similar to a skimmer skiff


----------



## black_drum (Mar 9, 2019)

The IPB story needs it’s own Netflix documentary.


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Isn't that similar to a skimmer skiff


Very similar, when bonefish bought IPB they started to one up the Skimmer in the fit and finish department but were over priced.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Just to add some of the history here, IPB when purchased by Bonefish started to produce a few different models including the one I have - the Inshore 18. It is nothing like a Skimmer Skiff and is based on the Seahunter 18 mold. They also redid the cap on the 16 and had a few other hulls in the lineup.


----------



## black_drum (Mar 9, 2019)

So what ever happened to the a la carte version that Mitzlaff and East Cape had? I know it’s been through various owners but I always liked that original version of that skiff.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

The ipb 14 I had was a piece. Apparently skimmer has better build quality , which really wouldn’t be hard.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

spinnb7 said:


> The ipb 14 I had was a piece. Apparently skimmer has better build quality , which really wouldn’t be hard.


I hadn't heard good things about the 14.

Windblows you have a great hull. Always loved that seahunter 18.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The 18 went to Mangrove Skiffs in Brooksville which is not the same company as Mangrove Bay. I think there are only a handful IPB 18s and their cousin the Sea Hunter 18. We were about to rework the rod holders in mine before this coronavirus mess.

I will ask Ron what happened to the other molds but I suspect he just killed them off now that Bonefish is taking off.

I believe these are pics of what he did a while back to an IPB 18:


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Cam said:


> The 18 went to Mangrove Skiffs in Brooksville which is not the same company as Mangrove Bay. I think there are only a handful IPB 18s and their cousin the Sea Hunter 18. We were about to rework the rod holders in mine before this coronavirus mess.
> 
> I will ask Ron what happened to the other molds but I suspect he just killed them off now that Bonefish is taking off.
> 
> I believe these are pics of what he did a while back to an IPB 18:


Ahhh, Mangrove Skiffs. That makes more sense. I really hope to see them build some. Whose boat is that in the pics above?


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

fjmaverick said:


> I hadn't heard good things about the 14.
> 
> Windblows you have a great hull. Always loved that seahunter 18.



I previously owned one of Brads IPB from 2013 when he was in Sanford, it wasnt a bad boat by any means. It was a fishing machine. It poled nice and quite, easy to turn on the pole, and floats in spit if you didnt load it down with gear. I had a 30 yamaha on the back and it would fly. I probably would have kept the boat if my dad didnt own one also. The only complaints i have in the design was without a jack plate at full throttle the bow dips down , no dry storage option in the early models, and can be a wet ride. The last two complaints are a give and take in my book being that it is only a 14' boat. Never had any structural issues with the boat though


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

The motley crew


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> The 18 went to Mangrove Skiffs in Brooksville which is not the same company as Mangrove Bay. I think there are only a handful IPB 18s and their cousin the Sea Hunter 18. We were about to rework the rod holders in mine before this coronavirus mess.
> 
> I will ask Ron what happened to the other molds but I suspect he just killed them off now that Bonefish is taking off.
> 
> I believe these are pics of what he did a while back to an IPB 18:


Nice work but kind of kills the cockpit that made the seahunter a mini hybrid.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

black_drum said:


> So what ever happened to the a la carte version that Mitzlaff and East Cape had? I know it’s been through various owners but I always liked that original version of that skiff.


@East Cape can correct next if I’m wrong but I don’t think they ever did anything with the boats other than let the owner build his skiffs in an area of their shop.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @East Cape can correct next if I’m wrong but I don’t think they ever did anything with the boats other than let the owner build his skiffs in an area of their shop.


East Cape was fixing poorly made boats and trying to help him along for a while. Seems like they ended up washing there hands of it and got away from ipb and Brad.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Nice work but kind of kills the cockpit that made the seahunter a mini hybrid.


I am pretty sure that's not a Bonefish made IPB. Maybe an old Sea Hunter. Bonefish made 3 of the 18s that I am aware of. Mine, an ice blue and a black one


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

windblows said:


> Ahhh, Mangrove Skiffs. That makes more sense. I really hope to see them build some. Whose boat is that in the pics above?


I believe that boat is an old Mangrove Skiffs boat. The guy that bought the IPB 18 mold I believe also bought the Mangrove Skiff company's assets with the intent of using the IPB18 hull to build a new Mangrove Skiffs boat. To my knowledge the new owner hasn't made any boats with the mold since they bought it over a year ago. This is just what I pieced together and I could be wrong so like all things on the internet take it with a grain of salt. Ron did tell me directly that the mold is owned by Mangrove Skiffs in Brooksville and the rest I heard second hand. I suspect the IPB/SeaHunter 18 is probably dead going forward unless the new guy can surprise everyone. Shame since that hull and deck design is kinda unique in this skiff size.


----------



## Big Sea (Jan 24, 2019)

Cam said:


> I believe that boat is an old Mangrove Skiffs boat. The guy that bought the IPB 18 mold I believe also bought the Mangrove Skiff company's assets with the intent of using the IPB18 hull to build a new Mangrove Skiffs boat. To my knowledge the new owner hasn't made any boats with the mold since they bought it over a year ago. This is just what I pieced together and I could be wrong so like all things on the internet take it with a grain of salt. Ron did tell me directly that the mold is owned by Mangrove Skiffs in Brooksville and the rest I heard second hand. I suspect the IPB/SeaHunter 18 is probably dead going forward unless the new guy can surprise everyone. Shame since that hull and deck design is kinda unique in this skiff size.


----------



## Big Sea (Jan 24, 2019)

You are correct the original mangrove 17 is now being built in brooksville by Carlson Boat Co...the company has been building boats since 1960 We also purchased the 18 sea hunter and the 16 Sliverking each one of these boats have been updated and now are under the umbrella of Mangrove Skiffs
The new mangrove “16 fly boat” 17 mangrove and the 18 mangrove back bay


----------



## Big Sea (Jan 24, 2019)

“Mangrove skiffs” instagram will take you to our site Website is being updated and will be back up soon that for responding to my post


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Big Sea said:


> You are correct the original mangrove 17 is now being built in brooksville by Carlson Boat Co...the company has been building boats since 1960 We also purchased the 18 sea hunter and the 16 Sliverking each one of these boats have been updated and now are under the umbrella of Mangrove Skiffs
> The new mangrove “16 fly boat” 17 mangrove and the 18 mangrove back bay


Damn, I am excited to hear that
Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Big Sea said:


> “Mangrove skiffs” instagram will take you to our site Website is being updated and will be back up soon that for responding to my post


Do you have a website? I'm unable to find anything through search.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

All I have seen is a rarely active Instagram page


----------

